# Franklin County Hunting Lease



## miller14 (Sep 1, 2014)

Franklin County Hunting lease
I have about 120 acres of thinned pines - about 20 years old.
The land has 2 big swamps and borders a lake. Guide-lines ---- obey all game regs., trophy management - 4 points on one side or better - unless a child or lady that has never killed a deer, shooting does will be permitted. I'm looking for responsible adult hunters only. must be safe, safe, and safe. $500 per person appr. 4 people, or $1800 for 120 acres and you'll be the only one.


----------



## cmtemple (Sep 1, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 3, 2014)

And another pm sent.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Interested in all, and another PM sent


----------



## oatmeal1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## KeithEH (Sep 22, 2014)

Is the lease still available as a whole?  Thanks!

Keith

KeithHolbrook71@gmail.com


----------



## gonehunting81 (Oct 13, 2014)

still available?


----------



## Todd E (Oct 13, 2014)

OP has not logged in under username since 9/08.

???


----------



## deerhunter824 (Oct 15, 2014)

Is this lease still available?


----------



## bowhunterJason79 (Feb 9, 2015)

is this still available? im interested,call or txt me 706-201-2802


----------



## bowhunterJason79 (Feb 12, 2015)

im real interested! can you call or txt me 706-201-2802


----------



## bowhunterJason79 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Hello*

I was wondering if this property was still avalible


----------



## Bowhunter09 (Oct 18, 2015)

*Lease*

Is it still available?


----------



## CoconutCharlie (Oct 19, 2015)

*Would Love More Info*

How do I get in touch with you for this? My name is Wayne Tidwell phone number: 770-312-5871



Franklin County Hunting lease
I have about 120 acres of thinned pines - about 20 years old.
The land has 2 big swamps and borders a lake. Guide-lines ---- obey all game regs., trophy management - 4 points on one side or better - unless a child or lady that has never killed a deer, shooting does will be permitted. I'm looking for responsible adult hunters only. must be safe, safe, and safe. $500 per person appr. 4 people, or $1800 for 120 acres and you'll be the only one.[/QUOTE]


----------



## cshunter (Oct 26, 2015)

What is the best way to see the land and location?


----------



## webhorse (Nov 29, 2015)

Is this land still available? Interested in 2015/2016. Would like to learn more.


----------



## scottybrock80 (Dec 23, 2015)

Please text or call would like to lease the 120  acers it would be my wife , 11 year old son and I we live just north of maysville it sounds perfect for us just let us know if its still alvailable


----------



## Jeffro 74 (Dec 31, 2015)

Looking for 2016-17 season is this still available. Call or text 706-567-8368


----------

